# Your favorite fat girl features...



## maureenc (Dec 8, 2009)

So, I was wondering...what is is about a fat girl that appeals to you? Is it the booty? The boobs? The big thighs? The belly? See I'm new to this whole FA thing, and love that there are guys out there that love big girls, but I have a very different body shape and am really interested to see what guys are looking for


----------



## Adrian (Dec 8, 2009)

I have been a BBW fan since the 1940's and I have always found the overall 'roundness' of women as being attractive. I remember back in kindergarten having a crush on the fattest girl in the class 'Montez'! As a teenager, I discovered large hips and breast.
The one thing that never changed, is finding a pretty face attractive.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 8, 2009)

Quite frankly it's ALL lovely.

If I had to pick, I would definitely say a nice big belly, but depending on a girl's build, any number of pieces parts could be attractive.


----------



## Tad (Dec 8, 2009)

Maureen, first I'm glad you found us here! 

Second, there is a huge variety in what different guys are most interested in. "FA" is not so much a specific type as an umbrella term covering a huge variety of preferences. You may get any number of specific answers here, but it will probably still not be a complete list. It is a bit like asking fans of the NFL what they like best about it, or lovers of pizza what they like best about it.

Not to say that the answers may not be interesting anyway, just that they won't present a complete picture. 

And of course, there are excellent odds that there are guys who like women who are exactly Maureen shaped, but they may not realize that until they actually get to know you


----------



## Plainguy (Dec 9, 2009)

Now here is a thread I could get lost in. . For myself I find all of a fat girl's features gorgeous, yet I will admit having a bit of a preference for specific "parts" if you will. 

I confess I'm a butt lover, however large thighs, and large upper arms can sent waves of warmth across my soul as well. .Large soft bellies are delightful and while large breasts are wonderful they're not most important in my eyes (considering my opinion and change will get you a coffee somewhere)


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 9, 2009)

*stands on top of the largest booty I can find wearing a hat, shades and a gold watch around my neck*

I LIKE BIG BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIE!!!


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Dec 9, 2009)

First of all I am a butt man, I love really large pear shape women with wide hips, thick cellulite legs and thighs, and a large booty.

Second of all how come there are so many of these types of questions? Don't people use the search button?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 9, 2009)

maureenc said:


> So, I was wondering...what is is about a fat girl that appeals to you? The big thighs? The belly?


speaking about strictly physical attributes, pretty much these two. with big hips holding a close third 



maureenc said:


> See I'm new to this whole FA thing, and love that there are guys out there that love big girls...


i'd like to get one thing straight - i'm not into "big girls." i'm into _fat_ girls.


----------



## joh (Dec 9, 2009)

My favourite features that are unique to a fat girl are big bellies, big thighs, and big arms


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 9, 2009)

Do i have to pick just one part? Everything looks great on a big woman. :happy: I always had a fondness for big flabby arms.


----------



## zosimos (Dec 10, 2009)

I love all shapes and sizes of BBWs, but here's a few things in particular that drive me wild...
1. Arm chub - fluffy, puffy, pillowy upper arms delight me. If I'm lucky enough to catch a glimpse of actual upper arm CLEAVAGE, I can really feel my brain kinda starting to shut off with pleasure. A big fluffy upper arm with some long hair draping over it... ooooo <dies> There's something so feminine about arm chub... you can fatten a guy up as much as you want, the arm chub will refuse to manifest. 
2. Back fat - those big soft pouches of fat on the upper back delight me. Now THAT is what I call a love handle!
3. Cellulite and stretch-marks - I love the texture and feel of cellulite and stretch-marks. Also, their somewhat "forbidden" nature makes them all the more appealing. 

I could certainly go on here individually extolling every part of the female body in its fattened form, but I compel myself to desist. But I'll add that the simple fact of a BBW being out of shape is also immensely appealing to me - getting out of breath, struggling to fit in clothes and tight places, etc, etc...


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Dec 10, 2009)

Like it all! Big booty, wide hips, thick thighs, big bellies...


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 11, 2009)

This thread is so awesome. :wubu:


----------



## dellus (Dec 11, 2009)

I Like BBWs because; 

1. they synbolize fertility to me -VOLUPTOUS PEAR SHAPE, HEART SHAPED ASS, JIGGLY FAT WITH CELLULITE, STRONG GAL, ripe.

2. bbwS HAVE BEEN SOME OF THE SWEeTEST WOMEN i HAVE MET.

3. I love the soft warmth of a BBW - esp in bed.

4. Must have positive attitude, smile, engaging eyes.

5. I find fat women more feminine.

Body features:

1. Pear shape - wide hips, round ass, fat thighs, smaller waist.
2. curves, rounded form.
3. Full round face with almond eyes and succulent lips.
4 I like fat arms, round shoulder. Exposed arms & neck is hot.
Big turn-offs: Butch masculine image, goth, poor skin, unattractive feet, blocky square body with no butt.

You spend some time here and you will learn what the FAs like - it varies, but I think many like to express their desires.


----------



## flashfeeder (Dec 11, 2009)

Can't say as I have just one favorite feature. For me it even changes based on the individual. Things as subtle as how someone dresses or carries themselves make a difference for me on what feature draws my eye.


----------



## captainawesome (Dec 14, 2009)

It certainly varies and I don't find all BBW/SSBBW attractive. It's not just being overweight. I also find thin women attractive, but moreso if they have large breasts or thick thighs.

For me, it's always first the face. A cute face surrounded in fat is the best.

Next:

1. Huge, pillowy upper arms. Upper arm rolls and hanging fat are great.
2. Hanging, round belly. 
3. Thick thighs, big ass
4. The overall roundness of a SSBBW
5. The waddle!


----------



## maureenc (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your responses, and I apologise if you've seen this here before...I'm still exploring the site, and nothing I searched for brought this topic up, but I may have used the wrong search words. 

I guess for me, I never really realised there were guys out there who like fat women. I have always lived around fat women, and have grown to feel more comfortable with fat women, but I always carried around the same chip on my shoulder from highschool, that a guy couldn't possibly find me attractive. So this is all enlightening  

Thank you again for replying, and I apologize for bringing something up that has obviously been brought up before.


----------



## mykee (Dec 15, 2009)

For me, it's always the face first,something about when she smiles.
Then its:
1) Belly
2) thighs
3)forearm / arms
4)etc...
Its also the way she carries herself, I love a confident women.

I don't know if anyone saw the movie "Ray" but there is a scene when he feels the woman's forearm and if his finger don't touch 
then he moves on, for me its the opposite, if my finger touch she's too thin.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 16, 2009)

The awesome part.


----------



## maureenc (Dec 17, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> The awesome part.



Ha ha ha!!! That is the best reply EVER! :bow:


----------



## RJI (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm an ass and thigh man....well and boobs and well, everything.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 18, 2009)

Belly and flabby arms and pudge peeking out between clothes ^______^


----------



## wrench13 (Dec 19, 2009)

Mostly, it's their personality and character. Let me explain.. Because of the social pressure, most big girls have had to develope these to be popular or at least gain some social status. Thin or otherwise women often rely on their looks and or bodies to attract.

That and a big girls soft curvey jigging roundness!


----------



## bbwsrule (Dec 20, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> The awesome part.



Indeed. I love a good Apple shape, but I find all types of women attractive.
Personality, pretty face and good vibes count for a lot with me.

Why are Apples appealing to me? A big belly is very feminine (probably because of pregnancy; not sure). I find indulgence very hot, and getting bigger parts comes with that territory. Nice wide hips and ass are cool too.
And lets not forget boobs. And thighs. I guess I love it all!


----------



## wi-steve (Dec 23, 2009)

What do I like best about BBWs? 

They aren't skinny!!!!!

Ok, seriously, i am a big fan of (in no particular order):
- Butt shelfs
- Belly rolls, the further they stick out the better. Bonus for side belly.
- Hips that fill a doorway
- Boobs that poof out of whatever poor bra you try and put them in.
- Thighs that rub 
- Arms that jiggle

Or any combination of the above.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 23, 2009)

maureenc said:


> So, I was wondering...what is is about a fat girl that appeals to you? Is it the booty? The boobs? The big thighs? The belly?



YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 23, 2009)

pretty much everything listed above, and everything else as well hahaha i simply adore bigger girls and everything about em! the bigger the better. rawr


----------



## RyanFA (Dec 26, 2009)

well If I had to put them in order, I like a big soft belly the most. Butt, arms, and legs second, and boobs third. This is assuming you are only talking about from the neck down. I also like a round face, pretty eyes and smile. Double chin is a plus (to me it looks strange when a girl has a really skinny face and a larger body) Smooth porcelin skin...I could go on.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 26, 2009)

To be honest I'm very tactile so wherever she enjoys being touched is where my attention goes, well, went anyway. When I was younger I tended to go straight for the biggest bits, whatever those were. A young girl might accept being enjoyed as features and body parts but women generally want to be appreciated more comprehensively. "Boob" man or "ass" man become double entendres of the first order once you realize you like women and not just sex with them. JMO.


----------



## jenboo (Dec 27, 2009)

my favourite fat girl part as a fat girl is my tummy. It is really soft and warm, smells nice and is a good pillow for some. I think there are other fat girls that don;t like their tummy rubbed, but I quite like it. I would like to say that I love the fat girls personalities better than specific body parts, but unfortunately it seems a lot of the fat girls my age are bitter and angry and cannot seem to accept each other very much. I know a couple of girls who are fat and have the stereotypical "nice girl" personalities and I love to hang with them, but there are lots more "not so nice" personalities that I have come across here on Dimensions, other websites, and of course in the real world. I wonder if some of it has to do with social retardation, lack of people skills or just being pissed off at life.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 27, 2009)

jenboo said:


> my favourite fat girl part as a fat girl is my tummy. It is really soft and warm, smells nice and is a good pillow for some. I think there are other fat girls that don;t like their tummy rubbed, but I quite like it. I would like to say that I love the fat girls personalities better than specific body parts, but unfortunately it seems a lot of the fat girls my age are bitter and angry and cannot seem to accept each other very much. I know a couple of girls who are fat and have the stereotypical "nice girl" personalities and I love to hang with them, but there are lots more "not so nice" personalities that I have come across here on Dimensions, other websites, and of course in the real world. I wonder if some of it has to do with social retardation, lack of people skills or just being pissed off at life.



I was in the "pissed off at life" boat for a long, long time. I finally got myself out of it a few months ago.

Some people's minds are so clouded with negativity it impairs their judgement to make rational decisions, I used to be like that.


----------



## vermillion (Dec 27, 2009)

i like the coin purse...
it's adorable


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm a boob, butt/hip, belly, thigh-man all rolled into one! If a woman is really fat on a particular area of her body then :smitten:

I do go through phases though, right now I am leaning towards being a butt-man... huge super soft female tushes!


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 27, 2009)

mykee said:


> For me, it's always the face first,something about when she smiles.
> Then its:
> 1) Belly
> 2) thighs
> ...



rofl, good movie correlation ;P I also find arms/forearms attractive  Skinny arms on a fat girl just doesn't look right, just like skinny legs don't look right either...well in my eyes at least  I also agree a confident fat girl turns me on more than anything :bow:


----------



## CPProp (Dec 27, 2009)

For me its generally anything that wobbles but particularly adore double chins, belly, boobs, bottom (Im English), plump venus mount, huge arms and thighs but best of all rolls of back fat.  eccentric limey or what?


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 27, 2009)

CPProp said:


> For me its generally anything that wobbles but particularly adore double chins, belly, boobs, bottom (Im English), plump venus mount, huge arms and thighs but best of all rolls of back fat.  eccentric limey or what?



What's a venus mount


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 28, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> What's a venus mount



Venus statue...only plump


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 2, 2010)

me i guess a double chin is a plus but I am a sucker for a badonkadonk.


----------



## jenboo (Jan 2, 2010)

S13Drifter said:


> me i guess a double chin is a plus but I am a sucker for a badonkadonk.



I hate my double chin, I did not realize that some men were attracted to that. I always assumed cause most of the web models have more skinny faces that that is what was considered beautiful. Learn something new every day


----------



## scroogey (Jan 2, 2010)

this thread is interesting :happy:

it surprises me that so many of you are so attracted to big arms, i never really considered them to be much of a turn on.. but hey! cool.


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 3, 2010)

I like the...

and the...

and especially the...


This question is unfair, is there a "I love it all!" option?!


----------



## maureenc (Jan 3, 2010)

Gspoon said:


> I like the...
> 
> and the...
> 
> ...



Sure you can say you love it all, lol!


----------



## Captain Save (Jan 3, 2010)

My favorite feature is the warm embrace of a BBW and the way her body feels in your arms. Whether it's a) on a dance floor with a romantic song, b) when you look at each other, just before your lips meet, c) cuddling during an afternoon movie, or d) you're just so happy to see each other, I'm a little suprised no one's mentioned it.

All BBW have attractive parts of some type; after one falls in love with one, they just fall into place.


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

In early times I liked realy full breatst. I also liked curvy girls. I think there's my love for round girls begun. Later I liked more and more belly and butt. 
Today I am realy in love with my wife's fat belly. He's so round and fat, I am realy horny to think about her belly. Further I like mostly the whole body of a fat girl.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jan 3, 2010)

jenboo said:


> I hate my double chin, I did not realize that some men were attracted to that. I always assumed cause most of the web models have more skinny faces that that is what was considered beautiful. Learn something new every day



Skinny face on a fat body? Nah, doesn't look right. I'll put my money that most FAs are attracted to a cute, round, chubby face than a skinny one. There aren't really that many models either with skinny faces that I've seen, but I'm also usually paying attention to the 300lbs+ models when they post their updates on here *shrug*


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 3, 2010)

I love how this thread has brought so many infrequent posters/lurkers out of the woodwork :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 3, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> I love how this thread has brought so many infrequent posters/lurkers out of the woodwork :happy:



this makes me wonder how many "lurkers" there are out on the street??!!  

Confident "loud and proud" FA's are sooooo sexy:wubu:


----------



## jenboo (Jan 3, 2010)

here is some double chin for y'all......


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> What's a venus mount




I'm pretty sure they were referring to the MOUND of Venus.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 3, 2010)

jenboo said:


> here is some double chin for y'all......



I like it.....anyone else agree that it looks cute?


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes I agree. I like it!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jan 4, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> Skinny face on a fat body? Nah, doesn't look right. I'll put my money that most FAs are attracted to a cute, round, chubby face than a skinny one. There aren't really that many models either with skinny faces that I've seen, but I'm also usually paying attention to the 300lbs+ models when they post their updates on here *shrug*



according to some of the top webmistresses, a thin face on a big body is by far a better money maker than a fat face on a big body.... 

i let the money answer this question... the FA majority loves a thin face...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 4, 2010)

lipmixgirl said:


> according to some of the top webmistresses, a thin face on a big body is by far a better money maker than a fat face on a big body....
> 
> i let the money answer this question... the FA majority loves a thin face...



Sorry LMG, but I have to question whether the "FA majority" is accurately represented by the subset of paysite subsrcibers? If the question was "your favorite wank fodder features?" you might be right. Great eyes and smile, lit well from within, makes any shape/size face attractive. JMO


----------



## nykspree8 (Jan 4, 2010)

lipmixgirl said:


> according to some of the top webmistresses, a thin face on a big body is by far a better money maker than a fat face on a big body....
> 
> i let the money answer this question... the FA majority loves a thin face...



*shrug*, the models also have a good way of working with the cameras to make their faces look skinny imo. Used to date one that every dude thought she was a skinny chick from her face pics, but her face wasn't really skinny at all, she just knew how to work the angles that good.


----------



## samestar (Jan 4, 2010)

maureenc said:


> I guess for me, I never really realised there were guys out there who like fat women. I have always lived around fat women, and have grown to feel more comfortable with fat women, but I always carried around the same chip on my shoulder from highschool, that a guy couldn't possibly find me attractive. So this is all enlightening



Let me just say since I have come here, I have found there are many men who LOVE fat women. I used to feel alone until I came here and discovered I'm not alone! Guys do find fat women attractive.

Now, for me it's:

Big belly
Big thighs
Big butt
Big boobs
Everything!


----------



## luvhips (Jan 4, 2010)

Pear shape women with with wide hips large butt and heavy thighs. Large arms aren't bad either.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 4, 2010)

lipmixgirl said:


> according to some of the top webmistresses, a thin face on a big body is by far a better money maker than a fat face on a big body....
> 
> i let the money answer this question... the FA majority loves a thin face...


i'm proud to be in the minority.
i love a fat face, to go perfectly with a fat everything else!


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 6, 2010)

I love the 4 B's and not in any particular order
1- beutiful face
2- big belly
3- big butt
4- big breasts
crap who am i trying to fool I love every part!!!lol but those four always turn my head.:smitten:


----------



## Banedon (Jan 18, 2010)

I would have to agree with Southpaw.  The 4 B's mentioned are wonderful!

I love how a girl's belly looks as it pushes away from a top. Especially when you see a girl for the first time, you notice the shape there and look again. A large, full belly is a wonderful thing for a girl to have and a big plus in my book. Hooray for soft, amazing bellies!

Breasts are very nice as well, and everyone has their own preference here. They have to be within reason. I personally like the big breasts to have the matching big belly. The former without the latter just doesn't look the best to me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2010)

Banedon said:


> I would have to agree with Southpaw.  The 4 B's mentioned are wonderful!
> 
> I love how a girl's belly looks as it pushes away from a top. Especially when you see a girl for the first time, you notice the shape there and look again. A large, full belly is a wonderful thing for a girl to have and a big plus in my book. Hooray for soft, amazing bellies!
> 
> Breasts are very nice as well, and everyone has their own preference here. They have to be within reason. I personally like the big breasts to have the matching big belly. The former without the latter just doesn't look the best to me.



Don't know why but I just tried to rep this guy :smitten:


----------



## CPProp (Jan 19, 2010)

Have I mentioned Back Fat here before ??  the sheer joy of giving a woman a neck and back massage and her moaning at the pleasure of it is immeasurable and a couple of hours massage is an excellent prelude. They love the fact I love their back fat (mostly they dont) and the massage. For me its the best way I know - short of having half a bottle of scotch - of relaxing after a long stressful day. Its defiantly a win win situation


----------



## maureenc (Jan 19, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Have I mentioned Back Fat here before ??  the sheer joy of giving a woman a neck and back massage and her moaning at the pleasure of it is immeasurable and a couple of hours massage is an excellent prelude. They love the fact I love their back fat (mostly they dont) and the massage. For me its the best way I know - short of having half a bottle of scotch - of relaxing after a long stressful day. Its defiantly a win win situation



Coming to Canada anytime soon? Seriously...I will provide the back fat if you provide the massage :blush:


----------



## Banedon (Jan 19, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't know why but I just tried to rep this guy :smitten:



Hehe, thank you! What does rep mean, though? I'm pretty sure it's a good thing, judging by your smilies. Happy eating, everyone. :eat2:


----------



## CPProp (Jan 19, 2010)

maureenc said:


> Coming to Canada anytime soon? Seriously...I will provide the back fat if you provide the massage :blush:



What is it with you Canadians girls? - the girl I had in mind when I wrote about the delights of back fat is Canadian from Victoria, BC  I was out there a couple of years back. Are you all blessed with gorgeous back fat?. If so - Ill definitely have to think about relocating out there with my company as they have offices /sites in Montréal, Calgary, Ottawa, Quebec, Saskatoon and Sorel-tracy. - Could this mean I would never need to drink again to relax and could I be in eternal bliss??.


----------



## maureenc (Jan 20, 2010)

CPProp said:


> What is it with you Canadians girls? - the girl I had in mind when I wrote about the delights of back fat is Canadian from Victoria, BC  I was out there a couple of years back. Are you all blessed with gorgeous back fat?. If so - Ill definitely have to think about relocating out there with my company as they have offices /sites in Montréal, Calgary, Ottawa, Quebec, Saskatoon and Sorel-tracy. - Could this mean I would never need to drink again to relax and could I be in eternal bliss??.



LOL! There are plenty of big Canadian girls with back fat that need some loving, myself included


----------



## CPProp (Jan 21, 2010)

maureenc said:


> LOL! There are plenty of big Canadian girls with back fat that need some loving, myself included



Im definitely feeling the urge to move continents, particularly if there's no issues with the desert diseasewandering palms , now where did I put that tooth brush ?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2010)

Banedon said:


> Hehe, thank you! What does rep mean, though? I'm pretty sure it's a good thing, judging by your smilies. Happy eating, everyone. :eat2:



Check your "User CP" tab and you will find some


----------



## escapist (Jan 28, 2010)

I really dig the thinner face & neck on a larger body, but for the most part I am a T&N guy. It really goes back to my first BBW experience. She was like a Super Hour Glass. HUGE Hooters, Huge butt, tiny little waist with no belly at all. It would just trip me out how I could put my hands around her waist but everything else was just Ginormas. A friend of mine actualy sent me a picture of her sitting on me I just disappeared behind that huge ass.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 28, 2010)

zosimos said:


> I love all shapes and sizes of BBWs, but here's a few things in particular that drive me wild...
> 1. Arm chub - fluffy, puffy, pillowy upper arms delight me. If I'm lucky enough to catch a glimpse of actual upper arm CLEAVAGE, I can really feel my brain kinda starting to shut off with pleasure. A big fluffy upper arm with some long hair draping over it... ooooo <dies> There's something so feminine about arm chub... you can fatten a guy up as much as you want, the arm chub will refuse to manifest.
> 2. Back fat - those big soft pouches of fat on the upper back delight me. Now THAT is what I call a love handle!
> 3. Cellulite and stretch-marks - I love the texture and feel of cellulite and stretch-marks. Also, their somewhat "forbidden" nature makes them all the more appealing.
> ...



zosimos? where have you been all my life? :bow:


----------



## slrm2m (Jan 30, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> To be honest I'm very tactile so wherever she enjoys being touched is where my attention goes, well, went anyway. When I was younger I tended to go straight for the biggest bits, whatever those were. *A young girl might accept being enjoyed as features and body parts but women generally want to be appreciated more comprehensively. "Boob" man or "ass" man become double entendres of the first order once you realize you like women and not just sex with them. JMO.*


*

*

Wow, I absolutely love this answer. And I think it applies to women, too. Sometime around 35 or so, I started to realize that I wasn't interested in having sex with a body, I was interested in having sex with a man. And this radically shifted how I desired men. I had to actually get "hot" for who he was as a person in order for the sex to be any good. When I was younger, a pair of strong shoulders and a handsome face was enough...now, I want to want all of him! 
Let's celebrate the ability to find the erotic in relation to the other...not just in the parts of the other. Its so much hotter that way!


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Jan 31, 2010)

I love it all!

I love the big upper arms, the soft forearms, chubby cheeks, the double chin, the BELLY for rubbing, rubbing against, kissing, grabbing.... the wide hips that you can rest you hands on, the breasts, the jiggles, and varying degrees of softness, the large thighs you can sink your fingers into... the size in general... agh. I love it all.

Sorry if that was too much. Dry spell. :happy:


----------



## BMOC (Feb 3, 2010)

Im all about the hips on a woman. Thick hips usually mean thick thighs and broad ass. Not always though, but that's where it starts with me.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Feb 5, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Have I mentioned Back Fat here before ??  the sheer joy of giving a woman a neck and back massage and her moaning at the pleasure of it is immeasurable and a couple of hours massage is an excellent prelude. They love the fact I love their back fat (mostly they dont) and the massage. For me its the best way I know - short of having half a bottle of scotch - of relaxing after a long stressful day. Its defiantly a win win situation



I have two huge back rolls that compliment my shelf butt,and I like them lol


----------



## karaokepmp (Feb 5, 2010)

It's as unique as there are the many wonderful, sensual, beautiful, stimulating fat girls out there in the world. I "used to" be a definitive "breast man", but as I got older (nee mature) my thoughts, desires & "lusts" have wandered over to the belly, hips, thighs and bottoms of a woman quite a bit. But I would have to say the fat girl's SMILE is my all-time fav feature.

Jim
(aka karaokepmp)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 5, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> I have two huge back rolls that compliment my shelf butt,and I like them lol



I like them too. :kiss2:


----------



## CPProp (Feb 5, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> I have two huge back rolls that compliment my shelf butt,and I like them lol



OMG to read that a BBW in the UK who has huge back rolls, actually likes them is just amazing :smitten:- you really have made my day :kiss2:


----------



## bigjayne66 (Feb 12, 2010)

CPProp said:


> OMG to read that a BBW in the UK who has huge back rolls, actually likes them is just amazing :smitten:- you really have made my day :kiss2:


 I make a few american guys day's too,but you are the first one in the UK to say that:bow: Thanks,you have made my day too...


----------



## pmdogg (Feb 13, 2010)

Physically, I would say ever bit of a big woman. Understanding all have different body features which the good lord gave us, if I could break it down to favorite, it would be the soft belly, especially the double belly. Second one isn't physical but a confident state of mind with a woman loving what she's got and open about it!!


----------



## zeek1974 (Feb 14, 2010)

For me, the feature I love the most is for example the shape my wife's body has taken. If any here are familiar with Mary from the dreaded Stuffer31 site, ((she is gorgeous I think)) and Madison who frequents the Paysite forums, you are familiar with my wife's build. She naturally has very large breasts and over the last 8 years ((140-350+lbls)) has gained a lot of weight, as a result not only has her tummy gotten huge and soft with that tummy fold near the belly button, but her breasts are even larger than the model Mary's, and when she is naked, and sitting, they 'rest' or lay on top of her tummy, and the over all image is one of pure delight for me. I love the way that as women with larger breasts gain, then their breasts become soft and pillowy and tend to rest or 'hang' off to the side of a prominent tummy. That is I would have to say my favorite feature of a large female body.


----------



## merle234 (Feb 14, 2010)

maureenc said:


> So, I was wondering...what is is about a fat girl that appeals to you? Is it the booty? The boobs? The big thighs? The belly? See I'm new to this whole FA thing, and love that there are guys out there that love big girls, but I have a very different body shape and am really interested to see what guys are looking for



Boobs and belly.


----------



## fatcow3h (Feb 14, 2010)

i love your description of how a girls boobs move out of the way of her expanding belly.


----------



## MrChipz (Feb 14, 2010)

When I met the lady I would marry, the first thing I notice was her boobs. After fifteen years, I still like them, but I can't seem to keep my hands off of her fabulously fluffy thighs.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 22, 2010)

Playing with a girls dubz (double chin/chubby cheeks) is very enticing....so fun to stroke and kiss 

(I can't remember if I said this before and I'm not about to wade through a hundred posts to find out)


----------



## CPProp (Feb 26, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> I make a few american guys day's too,but you are the first one in the UK to say that:bow: Thanks,you have made my day too...



Whooo at last.....first at something...........I think your descriptive beauty would make any red blooded FA's day...what ever nationality


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 27, 2010)

This thread makes me feel really good about myself! Having a bad day already and it's only 9 a.m.! Thanks all!


----------



## maxi (Mar 1, 2010)

so hard to identify one quality or characteristic. But I love big butts - and lovely big thighs. There's also this shape that I sometimes see, and folks help me out here, that I just can't help but look at in adoration. It's when a gals bum/hip area goes to a kind of point - it has this extra protrusion. That shape just drives me wild.....


----------



## CPProp (Mar 2, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> This thread makes me feel really good about myself! Having a bad day already and it's only 9 a.m.! Thanks all!



You should always feel good about yourself - when girls do, it seems radiate to everyone - Its a bit cold here just now and I could do with a body temperature radiator


----------



## furious styles (Mar 2, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Playing with a girls dubz (double chin/chubby cheeks) is very enticing....so fun to stroke and kiss
> 
> (I can't remember if I said this before and I'm not about to wade through a hundred posts to find out)



seconded .


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 7, 2010)

wow think anytime I start to feel bad about my huge but/hips/thighs arms ect I am comming to this thread for an ego boost 

hugs


----------



## CPProp (Mar 7, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> wow think anytime I start to feel bad about my huge but/hips/thighs arms ect I am comming to this thread for an ego boost
> 
> hugs



You should always feel good about yourself, you are a beautiful woman, intrigued to learn what the etc might be Lol.


----------



## 985WEST (Mar 12, 2010)

Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Mar 12, 2010)

The first thing that attracts me to any woman is her confidence, and how much she respects herself, which is often (not always) hinted at by her appearance and the clothes she wears. (at least, that's what makes me notice her).

Next thing that attracts me is a woman who is at least as tall as I am. Taller women really attract my attention!

Then if she comes across as a nice person, I'm really interested.

Finally, if she has a huge bum, I'll be completely smitten.


----------



## desertcheeseman (Mar 12, 2010)

Let's see, my favorite fat girl feature would just be being soft all over. I mean, there's nothing quite like full, round breasts and a huge, shakable bottom, and all those things that look good in pictures, but just being able to curl up with a woman of incredible substance and finding a pillow for your head no matter where you lay it down... that's just intoxicating to me. 

As far as specific things on a woman's anatomy that drive me wild, I just happen to really like round, chubby faces, soft, pillowy upper arms, and genuine curves (no matter where on the body they may be found.) As far as things that are not purely physical, of course, confidence, a great personality, a sweet voice, a cute smile, a wry/sardonic sense of humor and open-mindedness will get you far with me no matter what you look like. But everybody's different, and you can always find something to like about a person's body, if you look and touch and feel long enough


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 13, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
> Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.



Ok, the thread topic is "Your favourite fat girl features"....not what I don't like about fat girls! And surprise, you actually managed to piss me off. That is hard to do btw!

I am pretty sure the ladies like to read what the FA's appreciate about them, and you manage to sully the intention of this thread in one fell swoop. Not cool!


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Mar 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ok, the thread topic is "Your favourite fat girl features"....not what I don't like about fat girls! And surprise, you actually managed to piss me off. That is hard to do btw!
> 
> I am pretty sure the ladies like to read what the FA's appreciate about them, and you manage to sully the intention of this thread in one fell swoop. Not cool!



THIS 985WEST, times 100!!!


----------



## jenboo (Mar 13, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
> Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.



brutal dude, try to make as grand an assumption as possible based on the limited experience you have! It sounds as though your perfect "like" is barbie...have you ever been with a woman who has all of the goods with none of the bads?

PS could you post a photo of yourself, including your proportions and feet?


----------



## MattB (Mar 13, 2010)

This was the happiest thread ever until about 3:35pmEST yesterday...back to happy...




disconnectedsmile said:


> speaking about strictly physical attributes, pretty much these two. with big hips holding a close third
> 
> 
> *i'd like to get one thing straight - i'm not into "big girls." i'm into fat girls*.



Yes. This is high-five worthy, but let's not...

For me? Bellies! Always has been my favourite feature. Just something about them makes me happy. I'd try to explain it, but I'll assume that many, if not most of you, already get it...:bow:


----------



## wreckless1967 (Mar 13, 2010)

Well for me i love my girls expanding bum , each cheek is now as wide as her waist when were doggie style, sooo soft and wobbly,abt size 26 now, also her breast 48G just rest on her tummy and to fth side especially after a large meal, her lap is getting smaller when she is sat these days, all so sexy, i also love how much space she takes up especially when i (on purpose) give her a lift in my small subaru minivan, i struggle to change gear because her bum is in the way yee hee


----------



## calauria (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the whole package of a BBW. I truly don't understand why the world is making such a big deal about us being BBW. I think we are totally hot and awesome. I would love to meet a beautiful BBW, we'd connect and become a couple.

There are a lot of gorgeous BBWs at my school, but I'm in Alabama for goodness sakes!! The bible belt!! I am not gonna flirt with anyone or ask anyone out for fear I'd get hung!! LOL!!! But I must say it would be awesome and HOT to be involved in a "love triangle" having a bf and gf, having a romantic relationship together. I almost had that once, but we were kinda too scared to make it a reality...


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 13, 2010)

CPProp said:


> You should always feel good about yourself, you are a beautiful woman, intrigued to learn what the “etc” might be Lol.




well I am an SSBBW so almost every part of me is big if that helps, there are some pics in the post a cute pic thread, but was just saying this thread is fantastic for the dont feel so great or my mums been hassling me for my size days 

oh and I hate shoes because they hurt my feet and if i get blisters It often leads to other things and I dont like getting sick, but do wear shoes when needed


----------



## CPProp (Mar 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> well I am an SSBBW so almost every part of me is big if that helps, there are some pics in the post a cute pic thread, but was just saying this thread is fantastic for the dont feel so great or my mums been hassling me for my size days
> 
> oh and I hate shoes because they hurt my feet and if i get blisters It often leads to other things and I dont like getting sick, but do wear shoes when needed



Couldn't resist having a look at your cute picture  you have to be the favourite, of favourite features  .


----------



## bigjayne66 (Mar 13, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
> Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.



you wouldn't like me the ,I've got very fat feet lol


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 13, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
> Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.



WOW. Why are you even here??? :doh:


----------



## steadydecline (Mar 13, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
> Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.



Way to fail at saving yourself with the "not trying to piss anyone off". That's like me going "Not trying to piss anyone off, but I hate black people". And you know what? You pissed me off. 

Basically, I like everything he dislikes.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 13, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> you wouldn't like me the ,I've got very fat feet lol



You have ??? one of my favorite pass times, when I was given the opportunity was to massage my wifes feet  it can be quite erotic in its own way.although she just thought I was mad LOL


----------



## desertcheeseman (Mar 13, 2010)

CPProp said:


> You have ??? one of my favorite pass times, when I was given the opportunity was to massage my wifes feet  it can be quite erotic in its own way.although she just thought I was mad LOL



Oh yeah, there is so much to find erotic in the fat female foot... the cute little toes so good for sucking on, the plump round top of the foot that pokes out no matter what kind of shoe she's wearing, the full, smooth ankles leading up to sumptuous calves... only thing better than naked feet are feet with high heels and pantyhose :eat2: @985WEST doesn't know what he's missing. Seriously.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 13, 2010)

desertcheeseman said:


> Oh yeah, there is so much to find erotic in the fat female foot... the cute little toes so good for sucking on, the plump round top of the foot that pokes out no matter what kind of shoe she's wearing, the full, smooth ankles leading up to sumptuous calves... only thing better than naked feet are feet with high heels and pantyhose :eat2: @985WEST doesn't know what he's missing. Seriously.



To right he doesn't......perhaps reading these posts may be a little educational....that it takes allsorts to make a balanced world


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 14, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Couldn't resist having a look at your cute picture &#8211; you have to be the favourite, of favourite features  .




:wubu::wubu:shucks thanks


----------



## Nutty (Mar 14, 2010)

I appreciate all the pictures shown by these fantastic ssbbw and bbw models, but i am a sucker for the bellies :blush: .


----------



## dm35609 (Mar 14, 2010)

Being married to a BBW for 37 years, so far, has been a true blessing for me. To respond to the original question, her physical stature has allowed our relationship to develop into one of equals on every level. She is someone I can lean on, figuratively and literally, and know that the support will be there. I like the feeling of holding her, or being held, and having a feeling of power and substance in my arms. And during intimacy (yes children, old people have sex ) we are free to not be concerned about one or the other being too delicate. We have, over the years, developed a natural rhythm of the roles each plays in our relationship that changes on a constant, though irregular, basis.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Mar 16, 2010)

I like many "features", most of all wide loaded curves and the veryjiggly softness of all. And a beautiful face with beautiful eyes and lips to kiss in addition to that! :kiss2:


----------



## Tau (Mar 16, 2010)

I was checking myself out this morning as I got ready for work  and I caught a glimpse of my side-profile-backview and I was like: ZOMFG SO HOT!! LOLOL!  There was this delicious, warm look to all the bulges, three down my back, the dip into my waist, the outward jut of my bottom and then the soft sort of swoop and hang of my angel wings - then down to the bulge of my thigh and then to the deep hollows behind my knees and the fat calves and tiny feet. I was like - who are these morons who dare call fat bodies ugly?? We are so, so beautiful - all of us! I love fat faces, neck rolls, round bellies, saggy bellies, stretchmarks, dark, dark chub rub, cellulite, deeeeeeep belly buttons, cushiony arms, back cleavage - boobies and bottoms big and small, and the sway of a fat girl who walks with pride


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 16, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
> Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.



Stupidest person on this site, rudest too. wow.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 16, 2010)

Tau said:


> I was checking myself out this morning as I got ready for work  and I caught a glimpse of my side-profile-backview and I was like: ZOMFG SO HOT!! LOLOL!  There was this delicious, warm look to all the bulges, three down my back, the dip into my waist, the outward jut of my bottom and then the soft sort of swoop and hang of my angel wings - then down to the bulge of my thigh and then to the deep hollows behind my knees and the fat calves and tiny feet. I was like - who are these morons who dare call fat bodies ugly?? We are so, so beautiful - all of us! I love fat faces, neck rolls, round bellies, saggy bellies, stretchmarks, dark, dark chub rub, cellulite, deeeeeeep belly buttons, cushiony arms, back cleavage - boobies and bottoms big and small, and the sway of a fat girl who walks with pride



Hell yes!....well said Tau!!
Damn, it won't let me rep you!


----------



## 985WEST (Mar 16, 2010)

jenboo said:


> brutal dude, try to make as grand an assumption as possible based on the limited experience you have! It sounds as though your perfect "like" is barbie...have you ever been with a woman who has all of the goods with none of the bads?
> 
> PS could you post a photo of yourself, including your proportions and feet?



No, no, no. I don't like anyone's feet, including my own. Fat, skinny, whatever. And yes I have. At least in my view.


----------



## 985WEST (Mar 16, 2010)

steadydecline said:


> Way to fail at saving yourself with the "not trying to piss anyone off". That's like me going "Not trying to piss anyone off, but I hate black people". And you know what? You pissed me off.
> 
> Basically, I like everything he dislikes.



Yah that's the same.... You being a racist and me not being attracted to certain body parts. Hundreds of years of slavery, oppression and brutal murders is comparable to a double chin. Wow, they are so similar.....
Listen, I'm kind of short (only 5'10" or 5'11") for a guy. But you wouldn't hear me freak out if a female said she only like tall guys. Some of the people on this site are so sensitive. Are you attracted to every person on Earth? Of coarse not. That would be silly (though possible, I guess). Anyway, I'm probably wasting my breath.


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 16, 2010)

Rounded faces. Big boobs. Big butts. Wide hips. Thick thighs. I'm not as crazy about bellies as others, but I do enjoy them.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 16, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
> Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.


I can assure you sir, that the feet on this fat girl are very well kept.........so your sweeping generalisation need not lie at my heels 

Good thread though, I always hated my double chin...quite conscious of it in pictures.


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 16, 2010)

I have to say, I kind of like double chins.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 16, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Yah that's the same.... You being a racist and me not being attracted to certain body parts. Hundreds of years of slavery, oppression and brutal murders is comparable to a double chin. Wow, they are so similar.....
> Listen, I'm kind of short (only 5'10" or 5'11") for a guy. But you wouldn't hear me freak out if a female said she only like tall guys. Some of the people on this site are so sensitive. Are you attracted to every person on Earth? Of coarse not. That would be silly (though possible, I guess). Anyway, I'm probably wasting my breath.


:doh:

You picked the wrong thread to post in. The thread isn't "Pick your favorite/least favorite fat girl parts," so you were wrong in the first place, and you still could have delivered your message a lot better.

Tact: You need to get some. 


And 5'10" isn't short for a guy. It's average height.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 16, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> :wubu::wubu:shucks thanks



Don't thank me - I have to thank you for having all my real favourites on one body :bow:::blush:


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 16, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
> Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.



Good luck trying to find a bbw without a wide waist. LOL


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 17, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Good luck trying to find a bbw without a wide waist. LOL



*checks you out* Nope, still searchin lol


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 17, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Don't thank me - I have to thank you for having all my real favourites on one body :bow:::blush:



:blush::blush::blush: oh my what a compliment


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 17, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Good luck trying to find a bbw without a wide waist. LOL



I dont have a huge waist complared to my hips but have the big tummy and double chin thing so that rules me out oh and ugly scars on my legs oh well lol


----------



## maureenc (Mar 18, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
> Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.



While I can see what you're saying, and yeah, everyone has their turn offs, I made this thread so that the women on the board could come on here and have their spirits lifted when they were having a hard time with their bodies...this thread was posted so that we could read what people LIKE about us, not what your dislikes are. All of your dislikes basically describe me, so yeah, this was not uplifting at all. You definately could have stopped after the "likes" portion of your post...just saying.


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 18, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I dont have a huge waist complared to my hips but have the big tummy and double chin thing so that rules me out oh and ugly scars on my legs oh well lol



lol no one's perfect! A common theme from guys is they think that they only kind of sexy bbw is a perfect pear shape, no imperfections, skinny face, etc. Not gonna happen.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 23, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> lol no one's perfect! A common theme from guys is they think that they only kind of sexy bbw is a perfect pear shape, no imperfections, skinny face, etc. Not gonna happen.



Even though I love a round rear-end, I'm more partial to apple shapes for some reason *shrugs*


----------



## joswitch (Mar 23, 2010)

maureenc said:


> So, I was wondering...what is is about a fat girl that appeals to you? Is it the booty? The boobs? The big thighs? The belly? See I'm new to this whole FA thing, and love that there are guys out there that love big girls, but I have a very different body shape and am really interested to see what guys are looking for



What do I love about cute fat girls? - heh, I could write a book! 
Seems we're mainly talking about the physical in this thread, so I'll mainly focus on that...

Her soft round face, cute chubby cheeks and her double chin...
!Dimples in her cheeks! especially when she smiles... :wubu:
All my BBW gfs past have been amazing, passionate kissers... This might be sampling error, I'll admit, me being an FA n'all... but kissing is way important to me, so....

The partly hidden tenderness of her full, rounded neck...
The sweet slopes of her shoulders and the full swell of her arms... 
And oh! the distracting jiggling of those arms when she's talking in an animated way! Sooooo hard to concentrate...
Her soft, chubby hands and fingers, especially with knuckle dimples! Makes me Grrrrr!

Boobs... Now, I'm not just all about the boobs, but most BBWs have full C-cups or more, which is hott! :blush: 

The squishy, pillowy softness of her belly and rolls, including back rolls... How she completely fills my arms in hugs and kisses, and that feels so utterly, overwhelmingly RIGHT to me! :smitten: 

Ok - I have to admit I'm an butt/hips/legs man.... (insert snark of your choice here)... So: her wide hips and big, full, sticking-out booty drive me WILD! ...perhaps she has an upside down heart shaped bum, or a round bubble butt = GOLD!  ... Oh and sometimes she has an "overbutt"* on top, like a double stacked bum (like a capital B in profile... kinda) - this is hottness times TEN! :smitten:

Thick, soft, strong thighs and powerful calves... OMG! Grrrrrrrr!!!
Some BBWs (including ex gfs of mine) have amazing, amphora shaped calves.... so awesome! :shivers: 

And the backs of her chubby knees are irresistably kissable... Seriously, that's a whole erogenous zone right there... 

Stretchmarks (stretchies) do it for me too!

Her weight, leaning on me, or in bed, so overwhelmingly, undeniably REAL...

And most importantly:
that without her warmth and love and size and softness in my life, I feel like something is fundamentally wrong with my world.

Typing this has brought back some happy memories.....



*the "overbutt" is cousin to the "underboobs"  also hott!


----------



## aussiefa63 (Mar 25, 2010)

Apple shaped ladies :wubu:. I'd just love a lady with a big round belly, no waist (that's just wasted space ) & a big bum. Well, if she's a big apple, then I guess, everythings big pretty well, which is just so irristablly gorgeous & a bubbly, fun loving personality makes her even more so.:bow:


----------



## LiLaKuhJunge (Mar 31, 2010)

lipmixgirl said:


> i let the money answer this question... the FA majority loves a thin face...



For me, the typical big girl smile needs a double-chin and apple-cheeks (with dimples) to work!
Especially if she knows the effect of such a smile...

Another attraction I have been missing in this thread is the way some BBWs move. There is so much to see...

What I also adore are rolls (muffin top) and arm folds...

LilaKuhJunge.


----------



## KuroBara (Mar 31, 2010)

Tau said:


> I was checking myself out this morning as I got ready for work  and I caught a glimpse of my side-profile-backview and I was like: ZOMFG SO HOT!! LOLOL!  There was this delicious, warm look to all the bulges, three down my back, the dip into my waist, the outward jut of my bottom and then the soft sort of swoop and hang of my angel wings - then down to the bulge of my thigh and then to the deep hollows behind my knees and the fat calves and tiny feet. I was like - who are these morons who dare call fat bodies ugly?? We are so, so beautiful - all of us! I love fat faces, neck rolls, round bellies, saggy bellies, stretchmarks, dark, dark chub rub, cellulite, deeeeeeep belly buttons, cushiony arms, back cleavage - boobies and bottoms big and small, and the sway of a fat girl who walks with pride



I just can't get over how awesome you are!!! You rock, chick!!:bow:


----------



## Paragon_of_boredom (Apr 2, 2010)

The face would have to be the first place I lay my eyes on. Nothing better than a girl with chubby cheeks,plump lips, and a nice double chin.


----------



## skreenname (Apr 4, 2010)

I like me some thighs.
A booty is nice too, but not important.


----------



## midnightrogue (Apr 5, 2010)

a large stomach can blow my mind although anything that wobbles is great


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 5, 2010)

joswitch said:


> What do I love about cute fat girls? - heh, I could write a book!
> bubble butt = GOLD!  ... *Oh and sometimes she has an "overbutt"* on top, like a double stacked bum (like a capital B in profile... kinda) - this is hottness times TEN!* :smitten:
> 
> 
> ...



Lol your post made me giggle, not sure I understand the whole overbutt, underboobs thing though 

Nice to hear how passionate you all are about our little features though, theres things Ive heard on here that I never believed anybody could find attractive about me! lol


----------



## joswitch (Apr 5, 2010)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Lol your post made me giggle, not sure I understand the whole *overbutt, underboobs* thing though
> 
> Nice to hear how passionate you all are about our little features though, theres things Ive heard on here that I never believed anybody could find attractive about me! lol



Maybe I should draw some pictures, to illustrate?


----------



## biggirlsseat (Apr 6, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> lol no one's perfect! A common theme from guys is they think that they only kind of sexy bbw is a perfect pear shape, no imperfections, skinny face, etc. Not gonna happen.



Man, I think this is the first time I've ever posted on here. Their is no such thing as a perfect looking woman and no woman should be held to those standards. Men who think think that way are just kidding themselves and are ruining what chances they might have with some women that they'd be matched really well with based on those misguided notions. Now, there are many features that many of BBWs, SSBBWs, and non fat women have that make them as beautiful as heck. I'm FA happily married to a woman who's fluctuating bordering in the weight range between a BBW to a SSBBW. She's trying to diet and has run into a wall to her dismay. If I had the standards that some men and women have in looking for a partner, I would not be with my wife today and might be miserable.

Now that I got that out, on to the favorite features: (Like I stated, just because someone might not have one of these does not mean they aren't great!)

I would have generally liked a woman to have had a package of some of these features. I mean a woman could have every physical feature you would want but if she was a heartless woman, she'd be the one of the ugliest period.

Physical: (In a BBW. I have other likes, but BBW's are my preference.)

*A belly that would overwhelm me: If she was standing next to me, she would have the ability at her desire to knock me down into the sofa (lol). I wouldn't have to be huge, but it could be. Either way it's a huge turn on.

*A beautiful face and mid to long hair: You have to be able to look deeply into your partners eyes and hold her head while kissing. Romance is key. Availability to surprise with what hairstyle will she wear is awesome. 

*Overall size: I like to be overwhelmed. I melt at it. It's the best physical and sometimes romantic feeling I know. I like having a lot to hold on to. I like it in cuddling, hugging, and pretty much anywhere possible where my partner would want. Would it surprise you if I were to say that I like to be squashed and any other form of being overwhelmed by weight. I'm a horny freak, hehe. I'd say that 300 to 400 pounds are probably best, but in no way would be against more or less. I mean, I'm barely 200 pounds, overwhelm me, damn it .

*Athletic: I don't want a women that is going to run a marathon, but I'd totally support her if she did. I like physically aggressive women and it would be the best way to be overwhelmed.

Personality:

*Sweetheart: This is the most important feature. Fortunately for me, it's my wife's best. I mean if you have everything else, but are lacking this unless you just have a sex relationship, you'll probably be set up to get hurt. I'm one of the most over sensitive beings that you'll ever meet. Thank goodness my wife goes out of her way to make sure that I don't get hurt often.

*Bitchiness: Do not confuse this with meanness. There is no reason to be mean, unless someone is mean to you and deserves it back. Even then a lot of people are a lot better than I am; read the form in general topic about being called Bhutta. As early as elementary school, it's actually a characteristic that I loved; I just didn't know it. While I had an idea late in high school, I really didn't realize it until my last semester in college. Our residence halls' dorm room's were located in suites of four dorm rooms. I became really close friends, with almost no romantic feelings, with one of the female suites. They pointed out to me that they hated almost each and every single of my crushes because as the said they were "bitches." I think this might be because I'm submissive. Anyway, bitchiness is a huge turn-on.

*Talkative: I talk a lot and I can listen. I like a woman who talks.

*Outgoing: While I can have a friendly conversation with almost anyone, I'm rather shy beyond small talk. I would totally want a woman who is the complete opposite. It's another turn on. I guess it's my submissive nature, again. I would want her to push me, not to necessarily get to know other people, which I've made plenty of friends and acquaintances on my own over the years, but to get to know her and to rise to her level of outgoing with her.

*Bubbliness


Most Importantly:

The Best Features are to find some one who you can please who's going to please you.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 7, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
> Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.



what the fuck is wrong with you


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 7, 2010)

biggirlsseat said:


> *Bitchiness: Do not confuse this with meanness. There is no reason to be mean, unless someone is mean to you and deserves it back. Even then a lot of people are a lot better than I am; read the form in general topic about being called Bhutta. As early as elementary school, it's actually a characteristic that I loved; I just didn't know it. While I had an idea late in high school, I really didn't realize it until my last semester in college. Our residence halls' dorm room's were located in suites of four dorm rooms. I became really close friends, with almost no romantic feelings, with one of the female suites. They pointed out to me that they hated almost each and every single of my crushes because as the said they were "bitches." I think this might be because I'm submissive. Anyway, bitchiness is a huge turn-on.



suuuuuuup


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 7, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you



my first thought would be....a lot


----------



## biggirlsseat (Apr 7, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> suuuuuuup



I had to look at your profile to make sure I didn't know you because I'm originally from Rochester. I'm almost certain that I probably don't just based on our age difference. Still really cool, though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
> Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.



You just bought yourself a bright, shiny future here 


Oh and my feet are fucking gorgeous


----------



## CPProp (Apr 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh and my feet are fucking gorgeous



Personally I love a BBW's feet to massage - but screwing them - Wow that totally adds another dimensions to BBW's - where have I been all my life LOL


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 7, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Personally I love a BBW's feet to massage - but screwing them - Wow that totally adds another dimensions to BBW's - where have I been all my life LOL



Screwing.. feet?


----------



## CPProp (Apr 7, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Screwing.. feet?



Suppose theirs always a first time for everything - I can't knock it till i've tried it LOL - and I'm game to try anything....once.


----------



## joswitch (Apr 7, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Screwing.. feet?



OK... That had NEVER occured to me, not having a foot fetish... but in the split second it took me to read those two posts I worked out how..

Clue: involves lotion or other lube... 

Clearly I am some kind of smut savant. Who knew?


----------



## CPProp (Apr 7, 2010)

joswitch said:


> OK... That had NEVER occured to me, not having a foot fetish... but in the split second it took me to read those two posts I worked out how..
> 
> Clue: involves lotion or other lube...
> 
> Clearly I am some kind of smut savant. Who knew?



I thought it involved custard, rubber bands, tights, and Dr scoll foot spray but I could be wrong


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 7, 2010)

biggirlsseat said:


> I had to look at your profile to make sure I didn't know you because I'm originally from Rochester. I'm almost certain that I probably don't just based on our age difference. Still really cool, though.



oh haha, how funny.. I was only kidding & quoting your post because I've been known to be a little.. bitchy at times. Oddly enough I have family in IA. Small world indeed.


----------



## biggirlsseat (Apr 8, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> oh haha, how funny.. I was only kidding & quoting your post because I've been known to be a little.. bitchy at times. Oddly enough I have family in IA. Small world indeed.



I was thinking before I saw your age that maybe you were a friend or even one of the women that I might have dated. So I thought maybe we knew each other and you were being cute on a personal level. However, I was really tired and didn't have much info in my profile at that time; what I didn't realize that at the moment that you wrote that is that you'd have no way to tell who I was even if you did know me (lol).

small world indeed


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 9, 2010)

Haha, that's true.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 10, 2010)

I like ssbbws ( preferably 500+) who have a great personality.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 10, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> lol no one's perfect! A common theme from guys is they think that they only kind of sexy bbw is a perfect pear shape, no imperfections, skinny face, etc. Not gonna happen.



Amen to that!!! no one is perfect at all, but I think that the women on here are all stunning and I was just trying to say albeit not very well, that we are not all gonna have everything someone wants physically or otherwise at times and that is ok


----------



## balletguy (Apr 10, 2010)

I like the belly especially if it is soft. I also love a large butt especially in tight clothing., and I also love big legs.


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 10, 2010)

maureenc said:


> So, I was wondering...what is is about a fat girl that appeals to you? Is it the booty? The boobs? The big thighs? The belly? See I'm new to this whole FA thing, and love that there are guys out there that love big girls, but I have a very different body shape and am really interested to see what guys are looking for


I'm attracted to fat women only. I think fat women are the most female form, I like all shapes, nothing special.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 10, 2010)

The whole kit and kaboodle is nice, if you ask me. Hips and legs, bottom and top, face and figure, it's all good to me ^__^


----------



## nikola090 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm a belly lover!


----------



## 985WEST (Apr 15, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you



what the f is wrong with you? can't anyone have an opinion on this board? oh that's right, this is the "everyone on Earth is beautiful" board. sorry but that is now how real life works. but you are still young. maybe you will figure it out one day..........if someone said they didn't like something about me i would cry about it. that is just their opinion. and i wouldn't fault them for it. news flash, not everybody likes the color blue either.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2010)

985WEST said:


> what the f is wrong with you? can't anyone have an opinion on this board? oh that's right, this is the "everyone on Earth is beautiful" board. sorry but that is now how real life works. but you are still young. maybe you will figure it out one day..........if someone said they didn't like something about me i would cry about it. that is just their opinion. and i wouldn't fault them for it. news flash, not everybody likes the color blue either.



I'm thinking that it's because this is the "favorite parts" thread, not the "rant about how much you hate parts" thread. Also probably the generalization (which I find to be absurd) that fat women don't take care of their feet and have feet which are any less attractive than usual. Shit, I know SSBBW's who take better care of their feet than I do of mine.

Basically, it's not that you've got a preference (or, as it were, a non-preference, I guess), but that you're being a dick about it. And acting like you're that much better because you're older? Not cool.


----------



## joswitch (Apr 15, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I'm thinking that it's because this is the "favorite parts" thread, not the "rant about how much you hate parts" thread. Also probably the generalization (which I find to be absurd) that fat women don't take care of their feet and have feet which are any less attractive than usual. Shit, I know SSBBW's who take better care of their feet than I do of mine.
> 
> Basically, it's not that you've got a preference (or, as it were, a non-preference, I guess), but that you're being a dick about it. And acting like you're that much better because you're older? Not cool.



You need to send me clapping Orson Wells so I can post him in >:this space:<


----------



## joswitch (Apr 15, 2010)

985WEST said:


> what the f is wrong with you? can't anyone have an opinion on this board? oh that's right, this is the "everyone on Earth is beautiful" board. sorry but that is now how real life works. but you are still young. maybe you will figure it out one day..........if someone said they didn't like something about me i would cry about it. that is just their opinion. and i wouldn't fault them for it. news flash, not everybody likes the color blue either.



Dude. This is a thread for talking about favourite things about BBWs.

You are harshing on everyone else's good time.
You are bumming people out.
You are being a debbie downer.

Do us all a favour -
Go play in the road with the big red buses, eh?


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 16, 2010)

985WEST said:


> what the f is wrong with you? can't anyone have an opinion on this board? oh that's right, this is the "everyone on Earth is beautiful" board. sorry but that is now how real life works. but you are still young. maybe you will figure it out one day..........if someone said they didn't like something about me i would cry about it. that is just their opinion. and i wouldn't fault them for it. news flash, not everybody likes the color blue either.



I won't be as harsh as Joswitch but here's the long and the short of it:

Some people come to this board to feel good about themselves, they could be self concious about certain parts of their body.

You saying how certain things look bad or ugly makes people NOT feel good about themselves.

What you're doing is the anti-thesis of what the website is about, size acceptance.

Get it?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 16, 2010)

985WEST said:


> what the f is wrong with you? can't anyone have an opinion on this board? oh that's right, this is the "everyone on Earth is beautiful" board. sorry but that is now how real life works. but you are still young. maybe you will figure it out one day..........if someone said they didn't like something about me i would cry about it. that is just their opinion. and i wouldn't fault them for it. news flash, not everybody likes the color blue either.



News flash: you clearly didn't read the thread title because this is your FAVORITE FAT GIRL PARTS thread not your WHAT YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT FATTIES. Also sorry anti-fat generalizations don't fly on a pro-fat board.. I don't know what to tell you. If you want to talk about all the shit fat girls do wrong there's a million other places for you on the internet. Also, thanks for condescending.. throwing out my young age totally solidifies your point. I seriously *love* all the ageist shit on this board.. like KEEP IT COMING GUYS.


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 22, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> News flash: you clearly didn't read the thread title because this is your FAVORITE FAT GIRL PARTS thread not your WHAT YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT FATTIES. Also sorry anti-fat generalizations don't fly on a pro-fat board.. I don't know what to tell you. If you want to talk about all the shit fat girls do wrong there's a million other places for you on the internet. Also, thanks for condescending.. throwing out my young age totally solidifies your point. I seriously *love* all the ageist shit on this board.. like KEEP IT COMING GUYS.



WHY WHY WHY CAN'T I REP YOU NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CPProp (Apr 22, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> News flash: you clearly didn't read the thread title because this is your FAVORITE FAT GIRL PARTS thread not your WHAT YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT FATTIES. Also sorry anti-fat generalizations don't fly on a pro-fat board.. I don't know what to tell you. If you want to talk about all the shit fat girls do wrong there's a million other places for you on the internet. Also, thanks for condescending.. throwing out my young age totally solidifies your point. I seriously *love* all the ageist shit on this board.. like KEEP IT COMING GUYS.



My sentiments exactly *thatgirl08* but think *985WEST* - is a wind up merchant and thats exactly what they are trying to do  winding you all up  perhaps we need to take note of the immortal words of Thomas Grey Where ignorance is bliss, 'Tis folly to be wise and stay stum and don't bite.


----------



## hal84 (Apr 24, 2010)

What do I prefer about BBW's and bigger woman would be the breasts. I have been with woman of all types and sizes however it's only woman that were larger that had the soft breasts that I prefer. With that said ofcourse you can't go wrong with their butts or there bellies either. But in the grand scheme of things I have to say no matter the size or the quality of there body whether it be large or small if they have a personality of a rock, I'm out.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You just bought yourself a bright, shiny future here
> 
> 
> Oh and my feet are fucking gorgeous


LOVING this thread.

LOVING your 'bright shiny future' prediction.

I have fucking awesome feet. I make fetishists fall to their knees and praise jeebus.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 26, 2010)

hal84 said:


> What do I prefer about BBW's and bigger woman would be the breasts. I have been with woman of all types and sizes however it's only woman that were larger that had the soft breasts that I prefer. With that said ofcourse you can't go wrong with their butts or there bellies either. But in the grand scheme of things I have to say no matter the size or the quality of there body whether it be large or small if they have a personality of a rock, I'm out.



hugs well personality is important but I havent met anyone bar rocks with the personality of one, thinking I have been really lucky lol


----------



## pdesil071189 (Apr 27, 2010)

If I have to choose Id have to say big arms, big thighs and apron bellies sometimes kankles too lol its not really fair to have to choose.


----------



## OLD-LOVE (Apr 27, 2010)

i Like Big Hips & Thighs.


----------



## wolfpersona (Apr 27, 2010)

When it comes down to it. I love a fat ass and fat thighs. Some women have hips and thighs that really bulge out, like all the fat they eat just goes there. To some people it may look funny in proportion to the rest of their body. But it drives me crazy.:wubu:


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 28, 2010)

Plain and Simple,

The Big Belly :wubu: (something exclusive to Big Girls )


----------



## snugglerbbw79 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm loving this thread


----------



## balletguy (Apr 29, 2010)

great thread...hard to pick one part. The eyes the body, the arms, the booty, the ankels, the thighs the feet.... and of course the belly.

I just like how clothes fit a larger women too especially if they are snug.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm gonna throw my weight in for the female belly:happy: I actually like fat on any part of a woman's body but my wife's ever expanding belly has inspired a special love and appreciation in me for this soft jiggely hanging part of female beauty.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Apr 29, 2010)

her heart.

Yeah....


----------



## tinyguy4ssbbw (Apr 29, 2010)

I love big pendulous breasts and deep belly buttons... and eyes!


----------



## msbard90 (May 2, 2010)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> her heart.
> 
> Yeah....



So deep. LOL!


----------



## Bale (May 2, 2010)

Everywhere !


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

I'm straight but I can appreciate the beauty of other women. 

One of the best features are large, round breasts---like pillows. Babies always want to lay on my big soft pillows, men love them too--then again men are big babies 

The cheeks-- full and round cheeks

It is the roundness of everything that is so feminine. I think of the paintings throughout history of large women with their round bodies and cherubic faces.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

Kenster102.5 said:


> First of all I am a butt man, I love really large pear shape women with wide hips, thick cellulite legs and thighs, and a large booty.
> 
> Second of all how come there are so many of these types of questions? Don't people use the search button?



That's so interesting that you like cellulite.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

RyanFA said:


> well If I had to put them in order, I like a big soft belly the most. Butt, arms, and legs second, and boobs third. This is assuming you are only talking about from the neck down. I also like a round face, pretty eyes and smile. Double chin is a plus (to me it looks strange when a girl has a really skinny face and a larger body) Smooth porcelin skin...I could go on.



Did anyone tell you that you look like Roger Taylor of Duran Duran.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

lipmixgirl said:


> according to some of the top webmistresses, a thin face on a big body is by far a better money maker than a fat face on a big body....
> 
> i let the money answer this question... the FA majority loves a thin face...



That's true, rarely do I hear about people loving double chins.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

BBWs smell good, well perfumed and feminine.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

985WEST said:


> Likes......wide hips, big (nicely shaped) butts, big legs, smaller waist and cute thin face.
> Dislikes...big sagging stomachs, wide waists, double chins and round chubby faces. And what is the deal with fat women's feet? I have what you could call an anti-foot fetish (I don't like them at all) but large women feet are ugly and often not very well kept. And yet they seem to go without shoes quite often.....yuck. Not trying to piss anyone off. Just one person's opinion.



You like those thicky thick girls! Those smaller BBWs featured in King and Smooth magazines. I'd like to see more of these women in mainstream film rather than the thin flat boards.















And fat women have pretty feet too!


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

jenboo said:


> brutal dude, try to make as grand an assumption as possible based on the limited experience you have! It sounds as though your perfect "like" is barbie...have you ever been with a woman who has all of the goods with none of the bads?
> 
> PS could you post a photo of yourself, including your proportions and feet?




Since when has Barbie got a Big Butt and thick thighs like the women he describes? Yeah, but it was kind of wrong to say a certain group of women have 'ugly' feet.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I'm thinking that it's because this is the "favorite parts" thread, not the "rant about how much you hate parts" thread. Also probably the generalization (which I find to be absurd) that fat women don't take care of their feet and have feet which are any less attractive than usual. Shit, I know SSBBW's who take better care of their feet than I do of mine.
> 
> Basically, it's not that you've got a preference (or, as it were, a non-preference, I guess), but that you're being a dick about it. And acting like you're that much better because you're older? Not cool.



You didn't answer the question from the topic at hand, you just want to argue with him.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

steadydecline said:


> Way to fail at saving yourself with the "not trying to piss anyone off". That's like me going "Not trying to piss anyone off, but I hate black people". And you know what? You pissed me off.
> 
> Basically, I like everything he dislikes.



I am tired of everyone comparing their troubles with blacks. Please don't even try that. You can't equate blackness with fatness. One cannot be changed, the other can be. It's not the same.


----------



## patmcf (May 2, 2010)

Belly


----------



## Blackjack (May 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> You didn't answer the question from the topic at hand, you just want to argue with him.



My favorite fat girl feature is her not complaining when I call someone out for being a douche.


----------



## Tooz (May 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> My favorite fat girl feature is her not complaining when I call someone out for being a douche.



My favorite fat girl feature is FAT.


snap


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> My favorite fat girl feature is her not complaining when I call someone out for being a douche.



You are a saucy one, aren't you


----------



## chubbylilbelly (May 2, 2010)

Maybe I'm a little biased because I am an apple-shaped BBW, but I really feel that the staple of a BBW is a big, soft belly. Although, that might also be because my belly is extra-sensitive and I'm a sucker for a good belly massage... (hmmm - that makes this post pretty self-serving lol)


----------



## ciccialover (May 3, 2010)

chubbylilbelly said:


> Maybe I'm a little biased because I am an apple-shaped BBW, but I really feel that the staple of a BBW is a big, soft belly. Although, that might also be because my belly is extra-sensitive and I'm a sucker for a good belly massage... (hmmm - that makes this post pretty self-serving lol)



Hi sweety, why don't you show us your pear shaped body?


----------



## msbard90 (May 3, 2010)

ciccialover said:


> Hi sweety, why don't you show us your pear shaped body?



C'MON!!!!!!! Are you serious???????????? I know its free speech here, but way to make everyone feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

If the girl is fat, COUNT ME IN!!! CANNONBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL! 

View attachment 11_anchorman.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> C'MON!!!!!!! Are you serious???????????? I know its free speech here, but way to make everyone feel uncomfortable.


I'm lost. Didn't she say she was apple-shaped?? Didn't she? Nevermind..move along...nothing to see.....


----------



## msbard90 (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm lost. Didn't she say she was apple-shaped?? Didn't she? Nevermind..move along...nothing to see.....



LOL! You're right...... move along....


----------



## joswitch (May 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm lost. Didn't she say she was apple-shaped?? Didn't she? Nevermind..move along...nothing to see.....



Maybe the dude is fruit-blind? It's a terrible affliction.


----------



## spiritangel (May 4, 2010)

have to say atm I am loving all my fat girl features from my wibbly wobbly tummy to my hips butt ect loving all my curves and cuddly bits


----------



## KHayes666 (May 4, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> You like those thicky thick girls! Those smaller BBWs featured in King and Smooth magazines. I'd like to see more of these women in mainstream film rather than the thin flat boards.



And what is wrong with this picture? Seriously.....stop being shallow


----------



## CPProp (May 4, 2010)

The best fat girl features spring to mind without very much thought,
Even thought is not something at school you we ever taught.

A kaleidoscope of visions dance through and across ones mind,
How do you filter which is best and to the others still be kind.

Huge bellies clash with enormous bums and big breast feature to,
Visions of exceptional beauty swimming around in your head, oh what am I to do. 

What if I say its back fat, big legs or a sexy double chin,
Im bound to upset some one, I know I can never win. 

The swirling is slowing down a bit and the features start to combine,
Into the most gorgeous women Ive never seen and your reading this very line.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (May 5, 2010)

Let me preface this by saying I'm bisexual. 

There's no one particular feature on any big girl that specifically attracts me. However, when I meet other big women, I generally have a moment where I look at her and think "Wow, she has really nice ______ " Whether the blank space is filled in by legs, belly, butt, melons, face, whatever, it doesn't matter. I think each individual BBW has her own personal awesome characteristics. 

I can't just say I'm attracted to butts or legs or backfat or any other singular feature that will make me notice a woman. I've loved and lusted after men and women of all different sizes and shapes. Rather, I first notice confidence, and if you're confident, it greatly increases the chances of me finding your unique set of features to be sexy and attractive, no matter what they are.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 5, 2010)

ciccialover said:


> Hi sweety, why don't you show us your pear shaped body?



She said she was apple shaped, lol, not a pear.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 5, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> And what is wrong with this picture? Seriously.....stop being shallow



WTF? What are you jumping at me for? I'm being shallow, how so? No more than most people here. The guy said he liked women with thick hips, big boobs, and a defined waist and I showed him pictures of the women he liked. So who the hell are are you calling shallow? You have some nerve. And when the hell did I say anything was wrong with that picture? 

Man, you must be confused. 

No need for that nasty rudeness.


----------



## Jes (May 7, 2010)

ciccialover said:


> Hi sweety, why don't you show us your pear shaped body?



Do you think that if you ask her enough, she'll be able to change her self-described apple-shaped body into a pear-shaped one, just for you, _Sweety_? Read for comprehension!


----------



## msbard90 (May 7, 2010)

Jes said:


> Do you think that if you ask her enough, she'll be able to change her self-described apple-shaped body into a pear-shaped one, just for you, _Sweety_? Read for comprehension!



Trust me, not like someone's NEVER requested that before!!!!! Too funny


----------



## KHayes666 (May 7, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> WTF? What are you jumping at me for? I'm being shallow, how so? No more than most people here. The guy said he liked women with thick hips, big boobs, and a defined waist and I showed him pictures of the women he liked. So who the hell are are you calling shallow? You have some nerve. And when the hell did I say anything was wrong with that picture?
> 
> Man, you must be confused.
> 
> No need for that nasty rudeness.



Looking back at what you posted, I misinterpreted what you said big time. You said you would rather not see "flat slim broads" then posted those pictures. I thought you were calling those women in the pictures "flat broads"

My bad, I was wrong.


----------



## RHny (May 9, 2010)

i love rolls! i also like huge thighs anb buts and big arms but i think rolls and thighs are my favorite


----------



## Tau (May 10, 2010)

This thread is just so full of win.


----------



## willowmoon (May 10, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by RyanFA 
well If I had to put them in order, I like a big soft belly the most. Butt, arms, and legs second, and boobs third. This is assuming you are only talking about from the neck down. I also like a round face, pretty eyes and smile. Double chin is a plus (to me it looks strange when a girl has a really skinny face and a larger body) Smooth porcelin skin...I could go on. 



happyface83 said:


> Did anyone tell you that you look like Roger Taylor of Duran Duran.



Being a HUGE Duran Duran fan, I happened to notice this post, although I'd have to disagree with her about RyanFA. 

BUT......mad props to her for knowing Roger Taylor from Duran Duran !!! AWSUM!!!!!

Sorry to derail things somewhat. Let the thread continue as it should .....


----------



## ssbbwlvr725 (May 12, 2010)

Well Maureen as an FA, I have always loved fatthighs and a big booty as well as the nice wide hips and cellulite. I find BBW and SSBBW much more erotic looking than thin women


----------



## Paquito (May 13, 2010)

Cupholders and built-in seat warmers.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 14, 2010)

I'm all about a huge ass and thunder thighs.


----------



## boy22bbwluv (Jul 2, 2010)

CaitiDee said:


> I'm all about a huge ass and thunder thighs.



Me too  The bigger the better


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

My 8 Features A Fat Girl Must Have:

- Great Personality
- Good-Looking Face
- Double Chin
- Atleast 400 pounds
- Flabby Arms (Has to be atleast 12 inches when hanging)
- Double Stomach or alot of rolls (Either works) 
- Nice thick thighs (24 inches or thicker
- Big Ass (Should measure atleast 60 inches going all the way around)


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 5, 2010)

I am pretty much an equal opportunity guy; I really like a woman who is equally fat all over. 

I am not so much into what I call "lollipop shape," i.e., BBW who has big belly and then (comparatively) skinny legs. I like pears, though (at least where they are not that much fatter in the lower half). But most of all, I like a woman who is enormously fat all over. (For those of you who remember her, Cheesecake is my ideal. God, I wish Heather could convince her to do another set or video!!) 

My favorite body part remains fat calves - I don't know why, but they do it for me every time. I just want to reach out and squeeze them.

Hope everyone had a happy fourth!

Chris


----------



## cactopus (Jul 7, 2010)

Since I spent a few minutes going over back posts and didn't see it in the first run.

*prepares to dodge cross-fire*

I like especially (but I've been attracted all over the map base on face and personality alone):

1. Spare tires (lovely belly roll that joins huge out-sized waist level love-handles)
2. Narrow feminine shoulders with huge arms (not as big a contradiction as it sounds)
3. Well defined double chin (allows for a comparatively slender neck - neck doesn't join chin)
4. Waist love handles bigger than bra handles.
5. Large spongey thighs (not firm, but extra jiggly)
6. Upside-down butterfly wing hip/bum shape. (Doesn't have to be very wide, can be just barely wider than waist)
7. Smallish breasts. (A-C) Pluses for pointy.
8. Unlike the typical pear... substantial tummyliciousness. (nice low hang to the bottom and puffy middle roll)
9. Basically a Renoir model from the British Isles or former colonies.

*often extra cute but not necessary*
Sometimes a little cleft chin


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 7, 2010)

boy22bbwluv said:


> Me too  The bigger the better



Isn't that the universal idea these days 

For me, well it's hard to decide. It's between the three B's: Belly, Breasts, and Butt. All are better when they get bigger and rounder, and of coarse soft to the touch. But I think I'm more then a belly man, but just by a hair. Other then a good belly I think hips are the second most attention-grabbing feature a curvy woman can have. I don't want to leave out thighs also, it's important too.


----------



## BMOC (Aug 5, 2010)

Im all about hips on a big woman. In actuality it's the combination of wide hips, big ass and thunder thighs that make the perfect pear-shape but if I had to choose only one, it would be the hips. Without the hips, the others aren't guaranteed.


----------



## greyhound3378 (Aug 14, 2010)

It's the 3-B's. Boobs, bellies, and buts!


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, people actually have detailed lists of their favorite fat girl features LOL.


----------



## imfree (Aug 17, 2010)

The physical features of a fat girl overwhelm 
my senses, the strength and character she
has that allows her to rise above the hate
and bigotry of this fat-hating world 
overwhelms my mind! Fat girls ROCK!:smitten::bow:


----------



## Big_Willy_D50 (Sep 9, 2010)

dellus said:


> I Like BBWs because;
> 
> 1. they synbolize fertility to me -VOLUPTOUS PEAR SHAPE, HEART SHAPED ASS, JIGGLY FAT WITH CELLULITE, STRONG GAL, ripe.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with this assessment. You can find very nice skinny girls too, but, in general, heavy girls are just so much better than thin girls.:happy:


----------



## Fox (Sep 9, 2010)

My favorite BBWs/SSBBWs now are Jenny Bombshell, Kellie Kay, Diva Bombshell, Juicy Jacqulyn, Viva La Valerie, and Destiney. I think you can assume what I like best about fat girls with the given information.


----------



## satellite (Sep 24, 2010)

Thighs.


----------



## Angel (Sep 24, 2010)

Their *beauty*; not only the physical but the inner beauty as well. Their *style* and fashion sense and how they pull it all (clothing, jewelry, hair, make up, attitude) together!


----------



## Jello404 (Sep 26, 2010)

EVERYTHING! From the thighs,to the hips,to the butt to the tits.Everything on us is bigger.People pay MAD MONEY to have breast as big as our natural ones. I like looking at al my feminine curves in jeans.So sexy.

Plus I can hide things in my roles. ahahhaha dont pretend like yall dont do it!!!!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Sep 28, 2010)

I love my big full hips and my wide double belly. They feel so feminine!


----------



## Emma (Sep 28, 2010)

Jello404 said:


> People pay MAD MONEY to have breast as big as our natural ones. I like looking at al my feminine curves in jeans.So sexy.



Haha people wouldn't pay mad money to get mine and if they did they would be very disapointed.


----------



## evenmakejerryjonez (Sep 28, 2010)

I am an apron and butt fan. I like it when the junction of a SSBBW's apron and thighs sort of make an "S-curve" in her profile. There is one paysite model who shows this in a recent update but I don't want to get in trouble for mentioning that here (in case that is a violation of this particular forum)


----------



## CaitiDee (Sep 30, 2010)

evenmakejerryjonez said:


> I am an apron and butt fan. I like it when the junction of a SSBBW's apron and thighs sort of make an "S-curve" in her profile. There is one paysite model who shows this in a recent update but I don't want to get in trouble for mentioning that here (in case that is a violation of this particular forum)



I wanna know who!!


----------



## whome (Oct 1, 2010)

her warmth.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 1, 2010)

whome said:


> her warmth.


Great answer.


----------



## Loki666 (Oct 8, 2010)

To me, the thing that I notice most is their face, and the gleam in their eyes. Then I would say I love a big girls belly, thighs, and I also love their arms. Overall I just love everything about a big girls body. To me, a big girl just looks so much more feminine than a stick figure, and I just love how soft they are. Anyway, I guess that's my 2 cents.


----------



## evenmakejerryjonez (Oct 8, 2010)

CaitiDee said:


> I wanna know who!!


That would be Trysta


----------



## nykspree8 (Oct 8, 2010)

CaitiDee said:


> I'm all about a huge ass and thunder thighs.



I'll have to agree with you here! You have a nice set of each of the aforementioned body parts too ;P


----------



## fa4ssbbw (Oct 14, 2010)

A very large, soft, hanging buddha belly like hers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_mYhtYLc1A

(or google SSBBW Temptation)

For my taste, a woman's belly can never become too big. An absolutely huge belly to me is the epitome of feminine sensuality.


----------



## greyhound3378 (Oct 15, 2010)

A big round hanging belly followed by big boobs.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 14, 2010)

Soft pillowy arms, simply flabulous backs, and that sweet little spot where bellies mix with the hips ~<3


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 14, 2010)

Big, round, soft cheeks (the face kind, though the butt kind are great too!), soft upper arms, and...I don't think there's really a concise name for this next one, but when you're spooning someone from behind and that spot your mouth ends up that's juuuust below where the back of the neck begins? That spot, especially if it's got a little softness or squishiness hidden there.


----------



## paperman921 (Nov 16, 2010)

I love fat wrists and hands...So Beautiful!! Also chubby faces


----------



## Szombathy (Nov 16, 2010)

paperman921 said:


> I love fat wrists and hands...So Beautiful!! Also chubby faces



Gotta agree cherubic faces are sexy...the "thin face" bias really annoys me. I'm also a sucker for big upper arms.


----------



## TFG (Nov 20, 2010)

Especially a big belly, saggy boobs and a big but; all of her soft and squishy.


----------



## one2one (Nov 21, 2010)

I love this thread.


----------



## tinytoddy (Nov 29, 2010)

For me it used to be butts, but now I would have to say big, strong, powerful thighs!!


----------



## tinytoddy (Nov 29, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> And what is wrong with this picture? Seriously.....stop being shallow



Is that CoCo? She is one of my favorites!! Ice Tea is one lucky man!!


----------



## MercyfulFate (Nov 29, 2010)

Big hips, big ass, belly...everything.


----------



## Noir (Nov 30, 2010)

Can everything be and answer? Haha. Honestly every girl is different but I always find something I'm attracted to. Most of the time I'm attracted pear shapes with wide hips and a wide apron belly. One of my favorite parts of a girl would be right inside the hip area, Where the belly and thighs meet. Not too sure why but it drives me wild.


----------



## elina86 (Dec 4, 2010)

My favorite feature is a huge, fat belly. In fact, I'd like to have one, too.


----------



## 985WEST (Nov 16, 2011)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I can assure you sir, that the feet on this fat girl are very well kept.........so your sweeping generalisation need not lie at my heels
> 
> Good thread though, I always hated my double chin...quite conscious of it in pictures.



I hate my own feet, double chin and I wish my waist was smaller too.


----------



## lostjacket (Nov 16, 2011)

As a lover of the pear/hourglass I'd have to go with her hips/booty.

Those thighs though....omg.


----------



## OCCS (Nov 16, 2011)

985WEST said:


> I hate my own feet, double chin and I wish my waist was smaller too.



Why? is there any problem on that?


----------



## BigFA (Nov 17, 2011)

I love all parts, but a big belly that overflows the front and sides of a woman's jeans just drives me wild. And I get amazingly turned on by heavy upper arms, especially when a BBW wears a sleeveless dress. And I love when a woman begins developing a double chin, indicating she has been overindulging and is putting on weight.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 17, 2011)

OCCS said:


> Why? is there any problem on that?



It's her body. She can like or dislike parts of it without permission from you.


----------



## dndydn (Nov 18, 2011)

Big full legs! Huge thighs and enormous super-full, super-wide calves! I also find big upper arms very pleasing to the eye! And I love a big round bum, and large breasts! I guess you could say I love everything about a SSBBW!
And most large ladies have nice round faces, which I find very appealing!


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 20, 2011)

"Huggability" - being able to put my arms around a soft woman and squeeze her really tight:wubu:

Cute faces - full cheeks, any wrinkles rounded out, fuller lips. Some WPTH girls have faces like this - and they're also adorable, but BBWs are more likely to have a face I swoon over. I've seen before/after pics of people who lost this face when they lost weight.

Adam's apples and tendons in the neck hidden - I'm not attracted to a woman that looks like a dude!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Nov 20, 2011)

RabbitScorpion said:


> "Huggability" - being able to put my arms around a soft woman and squeeze her really tight:wubu:



I enjoy that, but I enjoy even more when a woman is so big that I cannot get my arms all the way 'round!


----------



## gitlow (Nov 20, 2011)

I love large breasts and many fat women have them. A lot more of them do, than those who aren't!

So very large breasts, with a huge ass and hips is the formula for heaven, in my book!

I'll put it like this, "Norma Stitz is a dream!"


----------

